# 125 Gallons of Awesome



## Str8Cichlid (Oct 24, 2011)

Check out the Cichlid Channel in my sig, just uploaded a new video on one of the new setups....

Comment - Subscribe,

Enjoy...


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

awesome stock.. tank design needs work tho imo. sry to burst your bubble and all. the fish are gorgeous either way. thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Str8Cichlid (Oct 24, 2011)

No bursting of bubbles lol, as mentioned in the video it's a work in progress, the focus at this stage is the fish. That's really where the awesome is....

Thanks for the feedback though


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Fish are VERY nice!!


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

lol sorry had my sound off so i didnt hear anything that was said. either way great stock.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice tank, I would add something vertical to the tank, as there is a lot of space in the upper half of the tank that seems empty. Perhaps make a rock pile in the middle that goes up at least halfway, or make a very tall pile on one side and make a slope going downward.

Also the BP doesn't seem to belong, but if it works it works.  Nice africans regardless


----------



## rtirado (Oct 25, 2011)

I definitely spotted the BP quickly in there too, but it seems that they all get along nicely. When he gets to his full size he may stand out a bit too much though.


----------



## facefree08 (Jul 22, 2010)

nice tank :thumb: 
if you brush veg. oil onto the background and stick it to the back you will be able to see the background a lot better..check my tank out


----------



## Chef Ken (Oct 15, 2010)

very nice looking fish


----------



## Str8Cichlid (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you, appreciate the input.


----------



## nstanford99 (Feb 6, 2012)

how does your parrot get along with your africans?? and the video and your tank is awesome! i have some africans now in a 75g tank and i never knew that parrots could mix with them?


----------



## Str8Cichlid (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you! Keeping parrots with african is not recommended by most... but we got this fish when we started in the hobby and we Havent had any problem with that mix so far. It's been more than a year and an half that he's in there. We've seen a few circling fight with the moori but nothing serious ...


----------



## Str8Cichlid (Oct 24, 2011)

The only thing stranged that we noticed is that our yellow lab male is trying to breed with the blood parrot lol :lol: He keeps flashing in front of it and then try to bring it into a cave haha! Parrot does not respond to his behavior, we've been watching this for a litttle more than a month since we removed the "male" rusty that happened to be a female....


----------

